# New and cheaper tablets set to take on Apple



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

It's going to be an interesting year.

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/ed1ac0b6-6c1f-11df-86c5-00144feab49a.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

i love your link.,.
you put more worth to this forum


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

devilmafia said:


> i love your link.,.
> you put more worth to this forum


Thanks.
I follow this quite closely. I really want something about the size of the K2 but with a bigger screen and the power of a Cray or or maybe more. An AI that is self aware would be nice. No really. I read a lot of SciFi and would love to have something like that. A neural interface would also be nice.
I know, you think I am kidding, but actually I'm not.


----------

